# ATI mit H.264 Codec



## Blackhawk50000 (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich suche eine Grafikkarte für relativ wenig Geld, die das h.264 Codec unterstützt und somit die CPU entlastet.

Danke


----------



## chmee (21. Dezember 2008)

Die Antwort gibst Du doch schon selbst.. Die aktuellen ATI und Nvidia-Karten unterstützen Hardwaredecoding von H.264, also einfach mal stöbern und Geld ausgeben :suspekt:

mfg chmee


----------

